# Bug Festival Mantis Stars Needed



## Orin (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm setting up live invert displays at two bug events designed primarily for children. The one on Aug.1st generally has 2,000-3,000 visitors including adults and the one on Aug.14th is twice that big. This year so far I've just got a 1" Chinese mantis. If anyone has any live specimens to donate (native preferred) it would be great to have better mantis representation this year.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2010)

Sounds kinda like the Bugfest event I do.

I have an adult Iris oratoria and a L5'ish bark mantis you can have.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 5, 2010)

Orin, I have some grass mantis, and chinese, and maybe Carolina if they hatch, wheres it at, I wanna go


----------



## massaman (Jul 5, 2010)

one of my nephews is also doing a display but asked me to look for some native species as well if anyone has anything to offer!


----------



## Orin (Jul 5, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Orin, I have some grass mantis, and chinese, and maybe Carolina if they hatch, wheres it at, I wanna go


The first, smaller one is around 1.5 hours from you in Canfield and the larger one is in Garfield Heights about 45 minutes away.


----------



## Orin (Jul 5, 2010)

Rick said:


> Sounds kinda like the Bugfest event I do.
> 
> I have an adult Iris oratoria and a L5'ish bark mantis you can have.


These are free to the public and the second one has beena round 20+ years to make it almost insanely busy. Those sound like great show specimens, what's the terms?


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2010)

Orin said:


> These are free to the public and the second one has beena round 20+ years to make it almost insanely busy. Those sound like great show specimens, what's the terms?


Actually looking closer I see that the bark mantis is subadult and about to molt. I will wait until that happens. No terms, I'll send them to you before the show. Just need an address.


----------



## ismart (Jul 6, 2010)

I can help out!  I have an adult Texas unicorn female, an Iris oratoria pair, a S. limbata pair, a S. carolina pair, possibly some florida bark mantids? I'm waiting for my first ooth to hatch?  There may be a few others? I'm at work now, so i'm just thinking off the top of my head. Just let me know where to ship them to?


----------



## Orin (Jul 7, 2010)

ismart said:


> I can help out!  I have an adult Texas unicorn female, an Iris oratoria pair, a S. limbata pair, a S. carolina pair, possibly some florida bark mantids? I'm waiting for my first ooth to hatch?  There may be a few others? I'm at work now, so i'm just thinking off the top of my head. Just let me know where to ship them to?


I was hoping there'd be a person or two with older females or unmated females they don't need for breeding but would still make great display animals since I prefer not to have to send anything back and the critters would get a chance to do something more than wait to die of old age. My display containers are small for single animals not as pairs so a single female carolina or limbata would be great.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 7, 2010)

So, You didnt say if you wanted any of mine Orin












, just let me know!


----------



## Orin (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Rebecca,

I have the one small Chinese but neither of the other two yet for the displays.


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2010)

Orin said:


> Hi Rebecca,
> 
> I have the one small Chinese but neither of the other two yet for the displays.


Still too early to find one? ONe reason I am glad my event is in Sept is because I can go out and find adult Chinese for the show.


----------



## ismart (Jul 8, 2010)

Orin said:


> My display containers are small for single animals not as pairs so a single female carolina or limbata would be great.


That should not be a problem. I have already an adult female Limbata. My carolina's right now are only Like L4. I should hopefully be able to send you a female. What is the deadline for me to ship?


----------



## ismart (Jul 8, 2010)

Rick said:


> Still too early to find one? ONe reason I am glad my event is in Sept is because I can go out and find adult Chinese for the show.


Have they set a date for Bugfest by you this year? I plan on going.


----------



## Orin (Jul 8, 2010)

ismart said:


> That should not be a problem. I have already an adult female Limbata. My carolina's right now are only Like L4. I should hopefully be able to send you a female. What is the deadline for me to ship?


I'd need it to arrive by the last Thursday of the month.


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2010)

ismart said:


> Have they set a date for Bugfest by you this year? I plan on going.


PM'd.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2010)

Orin, the last thur in july or aug? and want some ticks with eggs?


----------



## Opivy (Jul 16, 2010)

why don't they have these things where I [email protected]!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 16, 2010)

Opivy said:


> why don't they have these things where I [email protected]!


Its no fair!


----------



## Orin (Jul 17, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Orin, the last thur in july or aug? and want some ticks with eggs?


Check my first post, the first one is *August 1st*.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 18, 2010)

sorry


----------



## Orin (Jul 27, 2010)

hibisusmile, are you coming up to either of the events? Do you need directions?

This weekend is the first, smaller one.

"August 1

Bug Day

Sunday, Noon - 4 pm

Do you know that bugs can be fun? This festive event devoted to insects and their relatives will entertain the entire family! Play bug games, race wax worms, hunt for bugs, view bugs through microscopes, learn about bees, and more. Participants can earn a “Master of Bugology” degree. Recommended for children and the young at heart. Call Ford Nature Center for more information. Held at MetroParks Farm. FREE!"


----------



## Orin (Jul 27, 2010)

Rick said:


> Actually looking closer I see that the bark mantis is subadult and about to molt. I will wait until that happens. No terms, I'll send them to you before the show. Just need an address.


The Iris and Gonatista are infertile? I'm just curious if they make oothecae if I should just throw them away.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2010)

I am gonna try, would like to go, thought is was going to be a sat, sunday I have to start shipping, but will see what I can do!


----------



## Orin (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's a photo of the tables with onlookers and the mantis display itself. The first one (left to right) a small Carolina, Ismart's. The second is Rick's Iris, the third large square is a group of adult female Texas Unicorns by Yen, the fourth Ismart's limbata, the fifth my Chinese and the last Rick's bark mantis. All USA mantids this year.


----------



## Orin (Aug 14, 2010)

Great big busy show today, all stars made a reappearance. Thanks guys!

I didn't see hibiscus.


----------

